

Optimizing egitd - galdor
http://andrew.hijacked.us/by_keyword/328/egit

======
pestaa
" _egitd is an Erlang git-daemon implementation that provides a more flexible,
scalable, and loggable way to serve public git repositories._ "

I was curious, others may be as well.

~~~
lmz
Not to be confused with EGit, a Git implementation for Eclipse:
<http://www.eclipse.org/egit/>

------
moeffju
This has been submitted a few days ago. I can't find the link because I'm on
the iPad, but if someone could searchyc.com and link the old discussion here,
that would be great.

~~~
darklajid
Here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2209808>

